# Gästepass gesucht...



## norp (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
da ich - wieder erwarten - mehr Freizeit habe als eingeplant wollte ich mal in Diablo 3 reinschnuppern. Wäre prima, wenn mir jemand einen Gästepasskey zukommen lassen würde.


----------

